# 4 (Ca) Field Ambulance



## Mike83 (23 Jul 2008)

Hi,

Serving in Germany in the late 1980,s I had a lot of contact with 4 Field Ambulance who were based in Lahr. I was in 3 (UK) Armd Fd Amb in Sennelager. We conducted joint training at Soltau and socialised a bit. We almost became twinned at one stage. I would love to hear from Abe Almeda, Rick Cormier, Sgt Gegaire (Spelling) from Evac Platoon and many others. Is 4 Fd Amb still operational?

Take Care

Mike 83


----------



## medicineman (23 Jul 2008)

4 Fd Amb was disbanded in 93/93 IIRC, when 4 CMBG was broken up and sent home.

1, 2 and 5 are still active Regular Force units (subject to change without notice of course).

Hope that helps.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Jul 2008)

4 Fd Amb's actual (official) closure date was 31 Aug 92.  The unit's closure ceremony was held 24 Apr 92; small contingents from its two "Partnerschaft" units, 3 (UK) Armd Fd Amb and (GE) St/StKp SanKdo 2 were on parade for the event.  In the final couple of years we didn't have much opportunity to exercise with the Brits, but we did continue some events with the German unit (Ulm was closer).


----------



## medicineman (24 Jul 2008)

What he said  ;D.

MM


----------



## MedCorps (3 Aug 2008)

As an aside... 

There is a history of 4 (CA) Fd Amb in anyone is interested.

Outstanding Support - 4 Fd Amb In Peace and War 1906 to 1992.  

By Edmund Demmer (1992), who self published it in the last few days of the 4 Fd Amb.  No ISBN.  

A nice 123 page overview of the history of 4 Fd Amb.  If people like this (well, there was a book committee) did not bother to write down the history in the final days of a unit, sadly in most cases, it would be lost forever.

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Aug 2008)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Outstanding Support - 4 Fd Amb In Peace and War 1906 to 1992.
> 
> By Edmund Demmer (1992), who self published it in the last few days of the 4 Fd Amb.  No ISBN.
> 
> A nice 123 page overview of the history of 4 Fd Amb.  If people like this (well, there was a book committee) did not bother to write down the history in the final days of a unit, sadly in most cases, it would be lost forever.



Edmund Demmer was the German printing company that we used to produce the unit history.  The book was written and published by the unit.  The idea for the unit history originated with Sgt. Corbin (unit Sigs NCO) who then chaired the book committee (the guys who researched and wrote it).  The book was one of the unit NPF projects undertaken to commemorate the closure of the unit and the print run was limited (IIRC) to three hundred copies (maybe more but not much).  A copy was given to all unit members on strength at time of closure (extra copies could be purchased), a copy was sent to all other medical units plus a few others and the remainder were to be given to the Surg Gen's kitshop for sale.  The title of the book Outstanding Support In Peace And War came from the inscription that had been painted by 444 Tactical Helicopter Squadron below our unit badge and title at the entrance to the marg that we shared with them.  They added that to our sign following the unit's deployments to Ramstein during Desert Storm and to Turkey for Kurdish refugee relief ops.  One Monday we came in to work and discovered they had done it over the weekend.


----------



## MedCorps (3 Aug 2008)

Blackadder, 

Thank you for the background.  I am printing your message and placing it inside of my copy of the book for future reference (and/or who ever gets my library when I die).  

Edmund Demmer, not being a person but rather the publisher does clear things up, as I noticed he was not a member of the book committee... a fact that initially left me somewhat confused. 

Although publishing such things is great, and important, it is only too bad it was not given a ISBN and a copy placed in the national library for perpetual access and historical purposes.  Nonetheless, I am sure the Home Station library has a copy.  Just makes it a little harder on future historians.  

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Aug 2008)

Where did you get your copy?  I had purchased a few (dozen?) extra copies; most of them have been distributed over the years to friends and former collegues with a connection to the unit.

Things were pretty hectic as closure of the unit approached and the finished work was not the most polished.  I'm not sure if the distribution plan included the national library, but I recall mentioning that a copy should be sent to the Canadian War Museum library.  Though, I don't know if that happened.


----------



## old medic (3 Aug 2008)

The book isn't forgotten. Since that work was done, several filing cabinets of material and photos
have been collected back in Thunder Bay. Heavy on the 1930's - 1950's time frame.

There is some thought to adding a chapter or two, adding photos and re-publishing.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Aug 2008)

Since we're waxing nostalgic about the closure of 4 Fd Amb, here is the print that was commissioned by the unit.  Like the book a print (X/134 signed and numbered by the artist) went to each unit member.  The original went to the Surgeon General to hold in custody and any remaining (unsigned and unnumbered) prints to the kitshop.  I wonder if any are still out there waiting to be sold.  

The artist was Janet Crombie


----------



## Ram5011 (17 Mar 2013)

Hi

I remember those exercises well in soltau.  I was in Amb coy then.  Some good times were had.  You Brits were crazy with the old chocolate bar routine lol


----------



## CFMS1980 (2 Jan 2015)

I was in 4 Fd Amb 1986-1988 with Tmt Coy.  I went went on an Ex with III (UK) Armoured Field Ambulance up north around 87.  It was a great experience and I had a lot of fun.  Best Tea I have ever had was on that Ex perhaps because I was cold wet and exhausted after 5 days on the move.  The pilchards in Tomatoe sauce were not so good.


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Jan 2015)

Blackadder1916, you could consider, physically taking apart the book. Scan each page to a PDF file, and reprint using Serf PagePlus X8, a desktop publisher (DP) software, approx $90

http://www.serif.com/pageplus/

You can import PDF file, text and photos, into PagePlus. Imported photos from embedded PDF will not be the same quality, but this would be the easiest/cheapest method to reprint the whole book rather than retyping, etc. 

A PDF otherwise you need other software to "read" the text and convert, therefore PP X8 is the easiest.

In the end you will have a printable (desktop, or commercial print shop) book, an ebook  and a digital copy. The ebook and a digital copy can be distributed electronically.

I am sure there are other DP software out there. I use PP X6, and now X8 for The Devils' Blast.

Just an idea to preserve the heritage.


----------



## Baz (3 Jan 2015)

I was with 333(Reserve) Med Platoon (Halifax) in 1989 and was scheduled to be attached to 4-1(?) Evac for Reforger 89, vut the scheduled me for Aircrew Selection at the same time, so no go... its one of those things I wished I could of done.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Jan 2015)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Blackadder1916, you could consider, physically taking apart the book. Scan each page to a PDF file, and reprint using . . .
> 
> . . . In the end you will have a printable (desktop, or commercial print shop) book . . .



Why would I want to do any of that?  Even six and a half years ago when I last posted on this thread with some background about the book, I had no desire to reproduce more copies.  I still have my original copy (and a couple of extras) still laying around.  About the only time that I open it (which is rare) is to confirm some fact - now that I think about it, in the last decade or so, I've mostly used it as reference when drafting a post on these means.  Even if someone did want to reprint the book (and I think it unlikely that there is much interest) there would probably be an issue with the copyright.  Even though there is no copyright notice (e.g. ©) in the book, I don't think that it is absolutely necessary to establish copyright.  The book, and the painting/prints that were commisioned concurrently were financed and procured by the unit NPF and all rights to them were retained.  As part of the closure of the unit all non-public property had to be disposed of (we held an auction) or transferred to another CF entity.  Any remaining copies of the book and any remaining prints were to go the branch kit shop.  I would assume (mainly because the paperwork that transferred the painting, book and any rights were not part of my duties) that copyright of the book now vests in the Surg Gen.  I do recall that there was discussion about specfic limitations to be placed on reproducing the prints but only have a vague memory about the books copyright.  There may be a letter in some long forgotten file that assigns copyright to the Surg Gen.


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Misinterpreted the post.


----------

